# Ever had this happen?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If that is the worse for you then you still have something to look forward to. How about a 12 volume set of rare civil war era books on the recovery of the south after the war. I have only seen two sets as perfect as they were. Took poor Hooch about 20 minutes one night to take 4 of them out.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, won't top yours but some years back when my Dakota was a 2 year old I had let the dogs out into the back yard. It was at night. I opened the back door to let them back in and I saw these eyes looking at me. That's all I saw ---- eyes! The rest of him was BLACK! He was dripping in black, muddy sludge! He apparently had dug a hole and it had been raining and he muddied himself all over! Must have had a great time rolling and rolling in it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

These are making me feel better... keep em coming cuz I can still smell him lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How about a dog that gets skunked right before a two hour car ride or the one that rolled in human poo half way through a two hour car ride. Face it you are owned by a STINK MAGNET. LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> How about a dog that gets skunked right before a two hour car ride or the one that rolled in human poo half way through a two hour car ride. Face it you are owned by a STINK MAGNET. LOL


I feel sooo freakin bad cuz I cant get the smell gone...LOL any hints?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> These are making me feel better... keep em coming cuz I can still smell him lol


Now that was funny!!!!!! ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> How about a dog that gets skunked right before a two hour car ride or the one that rolled in human poo half way through a two hour car ride. Face it you are owned by a STINK MAGNET. LOL


Rolled in human poo????? Do I want to know how that happened???? ROFL


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I'm leaving this one open for the worse thing your wonderful dog has done...mine just occured...
> 
> Diesel went out to go potty and came back ... normal right...WRONG
> 
> He went to the neighbors and was rolling in cow manure... Just gave him a bath and he still smells sooo bad! Can anyone beat that stinkin story?


awwww...my future brother-in-law's pug is named Diesel.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Took Daisy on a roadtrip with my son down to South Carolina. On the way back, she rolled in a VERY dead fish in North Carolina. We had to ride with her all the way back to Pennsylvania. 

My son was so mad at me, he swore at me LOL It was pretty bad. But in my heart of hearts, I was glad she had fun. I thought it was rather comical


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> awwww...my future brother-in-law's pug is named Diesel.


My son's pug is named Princess Zoey but I call her Buttface for short.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> the one that rolled in human poo half way through a two hour car ride. LOL


How exactly did he/she manage* that* one??


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I was transporting my foster dog to his new home in CT (I'm in NJ) and about 25 minutes into the trip I looked back into the van because I thought he has gas. Nope. He had horrible diarrhea!!:doh: A huge pile right in the middle of the minivan floor! I think God was on my side, because we have these carpet squares that I had picked up at a yard sale placed all over the open space on the floor (a lot of open space as we have one captain chair out), so I was able to pick up the entire thing, bag it (I had a spare grocery bag) and toss it in a strip mall garbage can. Then I noticed he had it all over his back end and it was smeared all over the windows!!! :yuck: Again, praise the Lord, I keep baby wipes in the car, and boy did they come in handy! I also keep air freshener in the car. Boy, I didn't even realize how prepared I actually was!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I was transporting my foster dog to his new home in CT (I'm in NJ) and about 25 minutes into the trip I looked back into the van because I thought he has gas. Nope. He had horrible diarrhea!!:doh: A huge pile right in the middle of the minivan floor! I think God was on my side, because we have these carpet squares that I had picked up at a yard sale placed all over the open space on the floor (a lot of open space as we have one captain chair out), so I was able to pick up the entire thing, bag it (I had a spare grocery bag) and toss it in a strip mall garbage can. Then I noticed he had it all over his back end and it was smeared all over the windows!!! :yuck: Again, praise the Lord, I keep baby wipes in the car, and boy did they come in handy! I also keep air freshener in the car. Boy, I didn't even realize how prepared I actually was!!


Now that sounded like a mightmare I might have. Yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont have a story with a dog having stuff on it but this was almost as bad.
We came down to florida on a trip from NC. While we were here we got the windows tinted. Ben (our first golden) was in the backseat and all of a sudden I was smelling something really bad, silent and deadly. I was gagging. I begged for the hubby to roll down the windows and he didnt want to ruin the tint. Luckily we had a sunroof. 
I started yelling at Ben, what did you eat to make you so sick. Ben just layed their all calm, ignoring me. Then I looked over and the hubby was laughing his head off. He had done it. The night before we left we went to a cajun resturant and he had beans and rice with a side of sausage. And that morning he had scrambled eggs. Mix that all together and it was the worst thing I had ever smelled. :yuck::yuck::yuck:
I suffered for almost eight hours. Needless to say the hubby slept on the couch. I was angry and didnt want to take a chance he would do it all night.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Dont have a story with a dog having stuff on it but this was almost as bad.
> We came down to florida on a trip from NC. While we were here we got the windows tinted. Ben (our first golden) was in the backseat and all of a sudden I was smelling something really bad, silent and deadly. I was gagging. I begged for the hubby to roll down the windows and he didnt want to ruin the tint. Luckily we had a sunroof.
> I started yelling at Ben, what did you eat to make you so sick. Ben just layed their all calm, ignoring me. Then I looked over and the hubby was laughing his head off. He had done it. The night before we left we went to a cajun resturant and he had beans and rice with a side of sausage. And that morning he had scrambled eggs. Mix that all together and it was the worst thing I had ever smelled. :yuck::yuck::yuck:
> I suffered for almost eight hours. Needless to say the hubby slept on the couch. I was angry and didnt want to take a chance he would do it all night.


:no: People always try to blame the dog first....  LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Dont have a story with a dog having stuff on it but this was almost as bad.
> We came down to florida on a trip from NC. While we were here we got the windows tinted. Ben (our first golden) was in the backseat and all of a sudden I was smelling something really bad, silent and deadly. I was gagging. I begged for the hubby to roll down the windows and he didnt want to ruin the tint. Luckily we had a sunroof.
> I started yelling at Ben, what did you eat to make you so sick. Ben just layed their all calm, ignoring me. Then I looked over and the hubby was laughing his head off. He had done it. The night before we left we went to a cajun resturant and he had beans and rice with a side of sausage. And that morning he had scrambled eggs. Mix that all together and it was the worst thing I had ever smelled. :yuck::yuck::yuck:
> I suffered for almost eight hours. Needless to say the hubby slept on the couch. I was angry and didnt want to take a chance he would do it all night.


I know what ya mean! I have one of those men too!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I feel sooo freakin bad cuz I cant get the smell gone...LOL any hints?


You could try to bathe him in water that you add baking soda to. May neutralize the smell a little

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> My son's pug is named Princess Zoey but I call her Buttface for short.


 
They also have a Chiuaua named..Princesa which is Princess in Spanish. 
My parents have a pug named Ringo.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

We have lots of urban foxes around - with the obvious end piles left behind.! Roxy will pick up the scent and head straight for it - then roll around in it with complete and utter joy. She absolutely stinks, but a tip is to use tomato ketchup - it makes the fur a bit pink at first but really get's the stink off.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> How exactly did he/she manage* that* one??


We had stopped in a gravel pit for a potty break and she disappeared in the woods for a minute or so and came out covered in poo. I know my poo and that stuff did not come from any animal. LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I was taking Bailey to his puppy training class, when he decided to get car sick in the truck in the back seat. He managed to get in right into the cup holder and down the side of the seat. I had to clean it while we were driving, there was a ton and it smelt horrid. That was a fun morning.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jazz used to get carsick all the time. I would take my granddaughter with me to training class and she would kneel over the front seat holding a WalMart bag under Jazzys face. That dog would vomit into that bag every time! LOL

Jazzys Mom


----------

